# NR Drive-Away Awning



## Eggnog (Apr 20, 2008)

There's one in the loft that's been there since I sold an Auto-Sleepers elevating roof 'van five years ago. It used to fit nicely on the over-cab rack. We didn't get much use out of it, not because it was no good but because we sold the 'van soon after and everything since then has had a roll-out awning. 

Free to good home as they say (though a Royal British Legion donation would be welcome) but you'll need to collect it from rural North West Essex.

The piccy is the only one I could find - I think it's the same thing. Ish. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

You have a PM


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Excellent awning we used to have one when we had an AS Trident.

Hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## ginters (Jun 26, 2010)

*An awning would be great!*

Hi Eggnog, very good of you to offer the awning, and as I`m planning a budget summer holiday for my family, our first season in our 1982 Mercedes Devon poptop, it would be a welcome edition. I`m finding the van to be a bit of a project ,however I expected it to be and know that when its done we will have a holiday any time the sun shines. If you still have it my email is [email protected] and I will be happy to make a donation to the Royal British Legion. I would jump on a train to you at your convenience (assuming I can carry it) as Im saving fuel!. Thanks,
Ginters


----------

